# Query reg. ACS Assessment



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have an experience in Computing Professional - Datawarehousing (2231-79).

I have applied for ACS Assessment on 23rd Feb 2010.

Company Name Status
company X (2005-2007) Closed down so presented Stat declar mentioning manager's con. no. 

company Y(2007-2009) Got reference letter from manager

company Z(2009-Currentlyworking) Presented Stat Declara but didnt mention manager/colleague's con. but submitted all possible proofs like salary slip, appointment letter, appraisal letter etc.

Do u think that is it fine if i have not mentioned anyone's con. no in Company Z?

Pls suggest/advise...........????


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi harshal,

same case here, i've also applied on Datawarehousing (2231-79) and didn't provided the manager's con. no for last company. but for current company my agent insisted me to provide manager's contact number.

it is required for DIAC not for ACS, since DIAC mostly verifies the reference letter by calling the number provided in reference letter.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

For the companies which are closed it would be best to provide below docs along with Stat declartions.
1. Pay slips 
2. Tax proofs
3. Bank statements representing salray (if you have) 
4. Offer letter , Exp letter etc
5. Manager's contact details with their business cards


Cheers


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm.. What if the manager also changes his contact details with the closure of company.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with WICKP, how can we know if the previous company or manager has changed it's contact details. The only solution is to make daily calls to them 

What I suggest is better to mention the Contact number as provided on letter head for the company, this will show that u are providing the genuine number and also they DIAC can get the updated number by visiting the company's website.




wickp said:


> hmm.. What if the manager also changes his contact details with the closure of company.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Harshal,
What is ur ACS status now? I have applied on 19th March and showing 'In process' for me.
What is the average processing time for ACS these days??? Any guesses??? 


harshal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an experience in Computing Professional - Datawarehousing (2231-79).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Gaurav , Wickp.

During my assessment I had just provided a sat declaration with the company address and phone number including other details like pay , slips etc but my ACS status went to Awaiting further docs and they wanted more docs specifically from the company which was clsoed , so i had to drill down my manger's details and produced the same .. However it depends on assessor to assessor may be with U guys hope it would be without any such hassles .


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

ozaspirant,

My acs case is still in process, lets see what ACS people say on it as i am expecting results during mid of April.

though DIAC is on fast track but ACS is still going on snail pace probably because of more people getting assessment before mid year changes :|


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> ozaspirant,
> 
> My acs case is still in process, lets see what ACS people say on it as i am expecting results during mid of April.
> 
> though DIAC is on fast track but ACS is still going on snail pace probably because of more people getting assessment before mid year changes :|


Have you done your IELTS? if no then don't waste time and make an attempt.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

yes i did and my score is 6.5

Speaking: 6
Reading: 6
Writing: 7
Listening: 7

my agent has already prepared cases for SS sponsorship, will be applying on the same day i got acs response.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
How much time ACS consumes these days? Any guesses  the waiting time is killing me.



wickp said:


> yes i did and my score is 6.5
> 
> Speaking: 6
> Reading: 6
> ...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> How much time ACS consumes these days? Any guesses  the waiting time is killing me.


On an Average they take 2 months


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

1.5 months to get physical copy of assessment from ACS after providing complete documents. my two other friends who applied to ACS got their responses in 3 months (and one of them was on RPL).

2 months is the time where the ACS's accessor thinks that applicant has already provided the complete set of required documents and no other details are pending from applicant.

i've observed from different timeline capturing sites that March was the month where ACS was slower compared to previous six months (may be due to uncertainty of feb 8 changes).


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi harshal,
> 
> same case here, i've also applied on Datawarehousing (2231-79) and didn't provided the manager's con. no for last company. but for current company my agent insisted me to provide manager's contact number.
> 
> it is required for DIAC not for ACS, since DIAC mostly verifies the reference letter by calling the number provided in reference letter.


Hi Wickp,

did u notice status change in ACS application? 
mine is still same. i applied on 23rd Feb. and i dunno it's not changing


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Harshal,
> What is ur ACS status now? I have applied on 19th March and showing 'In process' for me.
> What is the average processing time for ACS these days??? Any guesses???


Gaurav,

it's really suprising that u applied after me and yr status got changed and mine is same "to be allocated". For which skill you have applied?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Harshal,
I have applied for Oracle Specialist.
I applied on 19th March 2010 at early morning (1:40AM) and immediately on the same day (Friday) sent the parcel through DHL at 11:30AM from Mumbai. It was recieved by ACS at 9:30AM on Monday.

May be it all depends upon the Case Officer, sometimes even if the status is unchanged, ppl have got their cases finalized.

NB:Guys, keep ur status updated, hopefully we get our results within 2 months.



harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> it's really suprising that u applied after me and yr status got changed and mine is same "to be allocated". For which skill you have applied?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi Wickp,
> 
> did u notice status change in ACS application?
> mine is still same. i applied on 23rd Feb. and i dunno it's not changing


harshal,

i believe its good unless and until it doesn't change to something like 'awaiting documents'.

normally they take min 1.5 months on "in-process". most of the time the status on their site is not updated and people call them for latest updates (seen comments on different forums). i applied through an agent so can't check with ACS directly, if you have submitted directly it is worth giving a call, no wonder it would be with "an-accessor"


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

wickp said:


> harshal,
> 
> i believe its good unless and until it doesn't change to something like 'awaiting documents'.
> 
> normally they take min 1.5 months on "in-process". most of the time the status on their site is not updated and people call them for latest updates (seen comments on different forums). i applied through an agent so can't check with ACS directly, if you have submitted directly it is worth giving a call, no wonder it would be with "an-accessor"


You can check my signature for current ACS timeline, i received my post today itself.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats gasingh, and thanks for sharing.

Seems like our wait is going to end in a week or two.


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

wickp said:


> congrats gasingh, and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Seems like our wait is going to end in a week or two.


Thanks wickp, i also hope so, best of luck for your case

Gaurav


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats GaSingh,
What are ur plans now? When and wich visa u will apply (176/175)??? 
ACS took more than 3 months in ur case..... hopefully we get our results before that (as rules are changing).
Keep us updated n b in touch.
All the best 


gasingh said:


> Thanks wickp, i also hope so, best of luck for your case
> 
> Gaurav


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi there
i want to ask u when u applied that time was ur modl points being counted, n now after ur case being finalised with acs , what do u think how long r they gonna take as the rules have changed,


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi there
> i want to ask u when u applied that time was ur modl points being counted, n now after ur case being finalised with acs , what do u think how long r they gonna take as the rules have changed,


Hello dimple,

The rules have not changes for ACS, they just have to validate your ex and provide an accessment for you, rules have changed for DIAC processing, so for ACS there is no difference. now days they are just mentioing which asco code you fir in.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

got an update from my agent - he said my case has been finalized.

any idea how much time/days it would take to reach the assessment letter?


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> got an update from my agent - he said my case has been finalized.
> 
> any idea how much time/days it would take to reach the assessment letter?


a week


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

thank gasingh,

but i see you have 01 day difference in your status:

i.e, on 5th of march your case was finalized and on 6th your received your letter. Also, do ACS send the scanned copy of letter to you as well?


----------



## gasingh (Sep 25, 2009)

wickp said:


> thank gasingh,
> 
> but i see you have 01 day difference in your status:
> 
> i.e, on 5th of march your case was finalized and on 6th your received your letter. Also, do ACS send the scanned copy of letter to you as well?


no there is no scanned copy, only letter, letter is dispatched when reg post number appears and status case finalized was changed latter.

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Wickp,
Can u pls add ur timeline????? m also awaiting for my ACS result 


wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> got an update from my agent - he said my case has been finalized.
> 
> any idea how much time/days it would take to reach the assessment letter?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

gaurav,

sure i will update the timeline with exact dates, whenever i get the letter.

my agent submitted application somewhere in start/mid of jan'10 and today he told me that my case is finalized (from acs online status).


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

Adding my timeline to the thread since it is recent. Hope it helps and good luck you guys!

I'm currently waiting IELTS results and then will apply to DIAC asap. If the results are bad, I'll have to wait for SS (applied to Victoria and SA so far).


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi roya,

thanks for sharing your timelines. i see you applied for SS before IELTS, didn't Victoria ask for your IELTS result. or its not required for state sponsorship??


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

wickp,

IELTS isn't required for SS if you are a US citizen. I'm still waiting for my IELTS result and hope to pass and then apply for the visa (I need the extra points due to MODL going away), but if not I'm doing SS as a backup plan.

-roya


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Ohk. Nice to here that and good luck. Would appreciate if you share your IELTS bands as well(when you recieve results)


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Harshal,
> I have applied for Oracle Specialist.
> I applied on 19th March 2010 at early morning (1:40AM) and immediately on the same day (Friday) sent the parcel through DHL at 11:30AM from Mumbai. It was recieved by ACS at 9:30AM on Monday.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I also applied on the same day(19th March 2010), Status is in process. 
Please let me know, once you got the ACS result.

Did you registered/taken up the IELTS exam?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I sent my application on ACS on 18th March 2010. My status is still 'In Process'. I also took IELTS last saturday, should get the results in two weeks.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Mgn,
Welcome to 'Waiting for ACS' club.
Mine status is *'In Process'* managed by* RB*.

I have finished with IELTS in Aug 2009.

Surely,
I will update you regd my status if any changes applies. 




mgn_v said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I also applied on the same day(19th March 2010), Status is in process.
> Please let me know, once you got the ACS result.
> ...


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Mgn,
> Welcome to 'Waiting for ACS' club.
> Mine status is *'In Process'* managed by* RB*.
> 
> ...


Gaurav,

Thanks for your immediate response.

How much we have to score in IELTS?

How long we need to wait to get the IELTS result?

Please share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> Ohk. Nice to here that and good luck. Would appreciate if you share your IELTS bands as well(when you recieve results)


I just got my result letter today, exactly 13 days after taking the test -- I scored a 9 in all bands, and overall a 9. Being a native speaker it wasn't difficult at all, I was stressing for nothing. 

And now I just submitted my online visa app!!! Still more paperwork left to do and submit though (certify IELTS result, skill assessment, and de facto partner paperwork). I can't wait until the paperwork is over.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

roya,

Congratulations and wish you best of luck.


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi roya 
its so nice to hear dat u got 9 bands in all modules, i m also preparing for ielts,but i m afraid i need 7 bands in each module but dont know how will i , i wish u were my teacher to guide me for the preparation .any ways my best wishes for getting full marks.


----------



## shubhi (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Harshal,
I am also planning to get my skills assessed and I need help regarding the stat. declaration for a company which has closed down. Can you plz share your stat declaration format. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## roya (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks guys, and good luck to both of you too

dimple saini, my advice is to really study the practice tests. I felt they were more difficult than the actual test, so if you can do well in the practice ones, you will do even better on the test day. I was so nervous I had to use the bathroom twice during the exam. :embarassed:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

shubhi said:


> Hi Harshal,
> I am also planning to get my skills assessed and I need help regarding the stat. declaration for a company which has closed down. Can you plz share your stat declaration format. Any help will be appreciated.


Hi Shubhi,

Frankly speaking I was also not aware like what is Stat. Decla. But lawyer only showed me one format of S.D. and I made changes with his consent and then i got it done.......so u can include details like, company's name and details, when it got closed, what were yr responsibilities and what is the reason you are preparing S.D. and you can search on google for format or here in forum you can use search function to find exclusive thread for S.D.


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Mgn,
> Welcome to 'Waiting for ACS' club.
> Mine status is *'In Process'* managed by* RB*.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Any updates on your ACS status?

What is the process flow in ACS?

Initially - "To be Allocated", After some days, the status changed to "In Process". What would be the next status? 

Please let me know your current status and process flow.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
My status is still *In Process* 

The process flow is 
To Be Allocated >>In Process>>With Assessor>> Case Finalised>>Registered post delivered (at this stage, u can expect u will get the post at home).

What abt u??? any updates???? when u applied for ACS???





mgn_v said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Any updates on your ACS status?
> 
> ...


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> My status is still *In Process*
> 
> The process flow is
> ...


Hi,
Today Morning, I have seen the status as "With Assessor" and I got the mail 2 hours before with Registered post Tracking number. In that mail, they have mentioned the tracking url and contact number also. At the end of the mail, they mentioned, i can track the post after 2 days it seems.

Still I could see the status as "With Assessor" and Registered post number has been updated. I don't see the status as "Case Finalised". When it will get change? Is there any way to know the results? I'm bit worried about the result.

I have applied on 19th March 2010.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Good news dude....no need to worry!!! 
With Assessor, Case finalised or Registered post no all mean the same....it depends upon the CO's style I guess.
I had also applied on 19th March..........who is ur CO???? mine is RB


mgn_v said:


> Today Morning, I have seen the status as "With Assessor" and I got the mail 2 hours before with Registered post Tracking number. In that mail, they have mentioned the tracking url and contact number also. At the end of the mail, they mentioned, i can track the post after 2 days it seems.
> 
> Still I could see the status as "With Assessor" and Registered post number has been updated. I don't see the status as "Case Finalised". When it will get change? Is there any way to know the results? I'm bit worried about the result.
> 
> I have applied on 19th March 2010.


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Good news dude....no need to worry!!!
> With Assessor, Case finalised or Registered post no all mean the same....it depends upon the CO's style I guess.
> I had also applied on 19th March..........who is ur CO???? mine is RB


Hi,
My CO is RU.

I would like to know the next steps, if you know it, please help me, what could be the next process?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

It seems you applied on 19th march, when did you receive the acknowledgement that they received all your documents?

I have got the same CO as you, applied online on 18th march, and my status is still showing In Process.



mgn_v said:


> Hi,
> My CO is RU.
> 
> I would like to know the next steps, if you know it, please help me, what could be the next process?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems you applied on 19th march, when did you receive the acknowledgement that they received all your documents?
> 
> I have got the same CO as you, applied online on 18th march, and my status is still showing In Process.


Hi,

I have created the online application on 5th March 2010 and submitted on 19th March 2010 with required documents. Sent the documents through Courier on 20th March and they received on 24th March. The Status changed as "In Process" on 29th March.

At one shot, you created and submitted the online application?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, actually I created it online on the 18th March, I wanted to save it and submit later but I accidentally submitted it lol. Fortunately, I had attached all documents. 

Anyway, I sent all certified paper documents the next day (19th march) and ACS received it on 25th March. My status changed to "In Process" on 30th March.

Thanks for your answers, if all goes well, my status should also change this week I guess.



mgn_v said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created the online application on 5th March 2010 and submitted on 19th March 2010 with required documents. Sent the documents through Courier on 20th March and they received on 24th March. The Status changed as "In Process" on 29th March.
> 
> At one shot, you created and submitted the online application?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
Now u don't have to do anything as far as ACS is concerned.
Suggest u to keep the docs ready for DIAC application.


mgn_v said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have created the online application on 5th March 2010 and submitted on 19th March 2010 with required documents. Sent the documents through Courier on 20th March and they received on 24th March. The Status changed as "In Process" on 29th March.
> 
> At one shot, you created and submitted the online application?


----------



## AstlaVista (Apr 29, 2010)

Rub,

Now just have patience and wait till the end of this month and be prepared for the DIAC filing...

AstlaVista 
:ranger:


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> Now u don't have to do anything as far as ACS is concerned.
> Suggest u to keep the docs ready for DIAC application.


Gaurav,

Where can i find the relevant docs for DIAC application?

What are the documents required for DIAC?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I need to be patient now  , I have all other documents ready for DIAC application, only ACS letter missing.



AstlaVista said:


> Rub,
> 
> Now just have patience and wait till the end of this month and be prepared for the DIAC filing...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

U can run a simulation of evisa on DIAC site, u will come to know the docs which are to be attached.
The required documents depends upon the type of visa u r applying like independent/state sponsored or relative sponsored.



mgn_v said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Where can i find the relevant docs for DIAC application?
> 
> What are the documents required for DIAC?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I need to be patient now  , I have all other documents ready for DIAC application, only ACS letter missing.


Rub,

Can you please help me out to gather relevant documents for DIAC application?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know if you're applying for 175 or 176 visa. But you can find the revelant document checklists from DIAC website.

For the 175 visa:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/175_checklist.pdf

Just download the pdf and click on the appropriate links on it, they will direct you to pages on DIAC web site explaining in detail what is required for each aspect of your application.

I will apply online but I also had a look at the paper application form, it gives an idea of what information will be asked in the application.




mgn_v said:


> Rub,
> 
> Can you please help me out to gather relevant documents for DIAC application?


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if you're applying for 175 or 176 visa. But you can find the revelant document checklists from DIAC website.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks Rub. Let me check it out.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

*Acs exp for specialisation pls help*



Ozaspirant said:


> For the companies which are closed it would be best to provide below docs along with Stat declartions.
> 1. Pay slips
> 2. Tax proofs
> 3. Bank statements representing salray (if you have)
> ...



Hi Ozaspirant,

I'am a SAP proffessional and I preparing to apply for acs under 2231-79(SAP Specialist). Can you be kind enough to tell me how many years of Java experitse did you carry with you to get the Specialisation and also can you give me a checklist of documents you included to claim the specialisation for the acs purpose. Thanks for ur time and consideration.

Best Regards - rpk


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I applied online on 9th March 2010 and submitted the docs in person the next day. Still "In Process"...Anxiously waiting...

app


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Wickp,
> Can u pls add ur timeline????? m also awaiting for my ACS result


Gaurav,

For me it's still in process.
i applied on 23rd Feb. for Data Warehousing........


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Harshal,
I am also *In Process* for Oracle....applied on 19th March


harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> For me it's still in process.
> i applied on 23rd Feb. for Data Warehousing........


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal/gaurav,

new SOL is expected to be released in a day or two, it would be really interesting to see what code they give on assessment letter after implementation of new SOL codes.

sounds like they are giving signs (atleast for me) to start preparing for Canadian immigration.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

It would be nice from ACS assessment point of view that the NEW SOL gets released ASAP. In that case, ACS is likely to give result on the basis of NEW SOL.

U are simultaneously applying to Canada??????? 


wickp said:


> harshal/gaurav,
> 
> new SOL is expected to be released in a day or two, it would be really interesting to see what code they give on assessment letter after implementation of new SOL codes.
> 
> sounds like they are giving signs (atleast for me) to start preparing for Canadian immigration.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> U are simultaneously applying to Canada???????


Im planning to. 

oz govt. is making it more difficult day by day, you never know whats going to happen next month. Atleast Canadians are predictable.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Has your ACS CO replied to your mail?

Any updates otherwise? My ACS status is still 'In Process' and I hope it stays like this until release of new SOL. Anyone has an idea when the new SOL will be out by the way?



Gaurav said:


> It would be nice from ACS assessment point of view that the NEW SOL gets released ASAP. In that case, ACS is likely to give result on the basis of NEW SOL.
> 
> U are simultaneously applying to Canada???????


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi rub,
No reply from my CO, the status is *In Process*



Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has your ACS CO replied to your mail?
> 
> Any updates otherwise? My ACS status is still 'In Process' and I hope it stays like this until release of new SOL. Anyone has an idea when the new SOL will be out by the way?


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hi rub,
> No reply from my CO, the status is *In Process*





Hi ,

My ACS Status changed to "With Assessor" Today . I have applied in the month of Jan 22.

Time line :

following are the sequence of things that took place during the process:

date of documents posted : 18-01-2010
received by ACS :22-01-2010
ACK received from ACS: 29-01-2010 and status "to be allocated"

status changed : 15-03-2010 status "in process"

status changed: 11-05-2010 status "with assessor "

Now getting tensed what is going to be there in the Registered post.

Thanks & regards,
Narendra


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> My ACS Status changed to "With Assessor" Today . I have applied in the month of Jan 22.


best of luck narendra, probably you'll receive your letter in a week or two.

btw, seeing your acs timeline is making me tense as it took around 4 months!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I would be more tensed, if whichever ASCO CODE I get is in NEW SOL or not. :confused2:

:boxing: Let's face the fact.....n get ready


virgoboy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My ACS Status changed to "With Assessor" Today . I have applied in the month of Jan 22.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, I have the same feeling. I'm no longer worrying about positive assessment or not but rather if my job will be on new SOL or not. 

Some people are saying that all IT jobs with specialization will be here but given the draft version I've seen, I'm not convinced at all. It seems that only systems analysts and programmers are on this draft list, and I'm quite worried about it.




Gaurav said:


> I would be more tensed, if whichever ASCO CODE I get is in NEW SOL or not. :confused2:
> 
> :boxing: Let's face the fact.....n get ready


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> It seems that only systems analysts and programmers are on this draft list, and I'm quite worried about it.



don't know how you see systems analysts and programmers code but what i know is these are the Unit Groups which holds the different sub unit specializations like database developer, database designer, etc., 

actually these major unit group represents the detail specializations for each making hierarchy:

MAJOR GROUP 2 PROFESSIONALS
^
SUB-MAJOR GROUP ICT Professionals
^ 
MINOR GROUP Business and Systems Analysts, and Programmers
^^
UNIT GROUP ICT Business and Systems Analysts
UNIT GROUP Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers
UNIT GROUP Software and Applications Programmers
^^^
Analyst Programmer
Developer Programmer
Software Engineer
Software Tester
Software and Applications Programmers nec
MINOR GROUP Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists
MINOR GROUP ICT Network and Support Professionals

hope this helps. :eyebrows:


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

wickp said:


> don't know how you see systems analysts and programmers code but what i know is these are the Unit Groups which holds the different sub unit specializations like database developer, database designer, etc.,
> 
> actually these major unit group represents the detail specializations for each making hierarchy:
> 
> ...




Hi wickp,

Can you share the link which you have specified the info regarding teh UNIT GROUPS

Thanks & regards,
Narendra


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

virgoboy,

don't consider this as confirmed or exact details. above mentioned are my assumptions based on the information extracted from immi, news articles, department of statistics and other forums.

also, the above mentioned is only an example to ICT professions. the rest of the profession like Health will follow the structure respectively.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

If this is the case, then why they are renaminh the MAJOR GROUP of COMPUTING PROFESSIONALS as ANALYST AND PROGRAMMERS. :tongue1:

I do agree with u, that it will be further categorised, hope they keep the ASCO 2231-79 to ANALYST AND PROGRAMMERS. then we might not be required to undergo re-assessment. 




wickp said:


> don't know how you see systems analysts and programmers code but what i know is these are the Unit Groups which holds the different sub unit specializations like database developer, database designer, etc.,
> 
> actually these major unit group represents the detail specializations for each making hierarchy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi

I don't know if you guys have noticed but on the draft SOL, they are using ANZSCO classification as opposed to ASCO on current SOL. For I.T, this is what has been put:

2611 - ICT business and systems analysts
2613 - Software and applications programmers

Just have a look yourself at the unit groups:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


In 2613 - Software and application programmers, there do seem to be a sub-group called 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec. I don't know if this is where they will put the specializations, we can only speculate and wait for the official list to come out.



Gaurav said:


> If this is the case, then why they are renaminh the MAJOR GROUP of COMPUTING PROFESSIONALS as ANALYST AND PROGRAMMERS. :tongue1:
> 
> I do agree with u, that it will be further categorised, hope they keep the ASCO 2231-79 to ANALYST AND PROGRAMMERS. then we might not be required to undergo re-assessment.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, I had noted the difference in ASCO and ANZSCO.
But ACS is confined only to Australia, not NZ. :confused2:


Rub said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't know if you guys have noticed but on the draft SOL, they are using ANZSCO classification as opposed to ASCO on current SOL. For I.T, this is what has been put:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, but if DIAC switches to ANZSCO codes, maybe ACS will have to do same. It doesn't seem that DIAC has informed ACS of any changes for the time being, let's see how they will proceed after the new SOL is out.

I'm getting really impatient now, anyone has heard of a date for its release?



Gaurav said:


> Yes, I had noted the difference in ASCO and ANZSCO.
> But ACS is confined only to Australia, not NZ. :confused2:


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi harshal/gaurav,

any update on your status?? cause one more guy gets it letter today and he was a March2010 applicant

ACS - anyone heard from them lately? - Page 5 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Myself n Rub are yet to get our results.
Rub's CO replied that they will process his application as usual.
My CO is not responding.

I will update here, once I get the response.
Keep us updated. :clap2:

Still *In Process* for me 



wickp said:


> hi harshal/gaurav,
> 
> any update on your status?? cause one more guy gets it letter today and he was a March2010 applicant
> 
> ACS - anyone heard from them lately? - Page 5 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi harshal/gaurav,
> 
> any update on your status?? cause one more guy gets it letter today and he was a March2010 applicant
> 
> ACS - anyone heard from them lately? - Page 5 - PomsInOz Forum


Hi Wickp,

There is no change in my ACS Status. It's still in process.
One of my colleague also tried for Data Warehousing skill in Nov end. and he got his case finalized just now. And his case was also handled by the same CO as mine. So he is desperately waiting for his letter now. Once he gets I will also get an idea.....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

*Hi,

Thank you for your email. You will need to contact DIAC in regards to your enquiry.*

This is the response I got from my CO.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess that like us, the COs at ACS don't know what's going to happen and they're just continuing to assess according to their current guidelines. Are you going to contact DIAC?



Gaurav said:


> *Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your email. You will need to contact DIAC in regards to your enquiry.*
> 
> This is the response I got from my CO.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think DIAC will reply on time. I had raised my queries many times, yet I haven't recieved any of the reply; except system generated mail. 

Any update regarding the NEW SOL???



Rub said:


> I guess that like us, the COs at ACS don't know what's going to happen and they're just continuing to assess according to their current guidelines. Are you going to contact DIAC?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have raised our query to DIAC as below, let's see if they could reply

*Dear DIAC,
Currently my application is with ACS for skill assessment.
As the Visa applications have been suspended till 30th June10 and NEW SOL is on the way to be implemented (though not released yet) me and many other applicants are facing a great deal of uncertainity.
If ACS assesses us as per present SOL, will DIAC consider these assessment as valid, if the same occupation has been named as a different occupation on NEW SOL???
Is any criteria thought for those applicants who are already in 'Q' with the assessing agencies (like ACS) and who have submitted their applications prior the announcement made by DIAC on 7th May10????
Will the applicants need to undergo-reassessment for ACS, if the applicants gets positive assessment as COMPUTING PROFESSIONAL which is the same occupation as '2613 - Software and applications programmers' on the DRAFT OF NEW SOL???

Kindly advice.

regards,
gaurav*


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Ok, let's see what their reply is. My guess is that we'll get an answer when the new SOL is released.



Gaurav said:


> I have raised our query to DIAC as below, let's see if they could reply
> 
> *Dear DIAC,
> Currently my application is with ACS for skill assessment.
> ...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Gaurav, 

I called DIAC about this. I asked what if the skill code changes or names of skills change in the new list. The answer is if the skill we are assessed is not in the new list, we cant apply for GSM and advised to wait till the new SOL is released. I think even the DIAC call centre is not clear what will happen to cases like ours.

Regads, 
app


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Good news dude....no need to worry!!!
> With Assessor, Case finalised or Registered post no all mean the same....it depends upon the CO's style I guess.
> I had also applied on 19th March..........who is ur CO???? mine is RB


Gaurav and Rub,

Today, i got the letter from ACS with +ve result.

I don't know what to do next, due to the 175 Visa suspension

Thank you guys for the information which u shared.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

mgn_v said:


> Gaurav and Rub,
> 
> Today, i got the letter from ACS with +ve result.
> 
> ...



mgn_v,

Request to share yr timelines along with the skill you had applied for.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

What code did you get from ACS? My status is still 'In Process'. Anyway, you have to see the new SOL now, I hope your occupation will still be on it.



mgn_v said:


> Gaurav and Rub,
> 
> Today, i got the letter from ACS with +ve result.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> mgn_v,
> 
> Request to share yr timelines along with the skill you had applied for.


Hi,
Find the below details

Online Application Created : 05th March 2010
Application Submitted : 19th March 2010
Documents Sent : 20th March 2010
ACS received Documents : 24th March 2010
Status InProcess : 29th March 2010
Status "With Assessor" updated with Registered Post No : 4th May 2010
Case Finalised : 11th May 2010
Received Letter : 13th May 2010
Skill : .net specialist


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

mgn_v said:


> Hi,
> Find the below details
> 
> Online Application Created : 05th March 2010
> ...


Hi all,

From mgn_v and others' case who had applied in March and got result from ACS in May, we can conclude that, it surely depends on the skill you have applied for and depends on yr CO as well. I applied in end of Feb and still waiting for the result.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

You're probably right. From my previous discussion with mgn_v, we have same CO and my timeline is:

Online Application Created : 18th March 2010
Application Submitted : 18th March 2010
Documents Sent : 19th March 2010
ACS received Documents : 25th March 2010
Status InProcess : 30th March 2010 (and it still is today)

However, my speciality is Data Warehousing instead of .NET for mgn_v.



harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From mgn_v and others' case who had applied in March and got result from ACS in May, we can conclude that, it surely depends on the skill you have applied for and depends on yr CO as well. I applied in end of Feb and still waiting for the result.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> From mgn_v and others' case who had applied in March and got result from ACS in May, we can conclude that, it surely depends on the skill you have applied for and depends on yr CO as well. I applied in end of Feb and still waiting for the result.


i say its basically the complexity of the case and believe that people in acs and diac are not professionals the only thing that matters to them is MONEY.

because, People is Our (their) Business. :mad2::laser:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> You're probably right. From my previous discussion with mgn_v, we have same CO and my timeline is:
> 
> Online Application Created : 18th March 2010
> Application Submitted : 18th March 2010
> ...


Rub,

Even me and Wickp has applied for Data Warehousing. BTW who is handling yr case? mine is being managed by Rachal. And one my colleagues also had applied for Datawarehousing and his case was handled by Rachal. I am sure.....they might have some specialized COs. who would deal into specific skills. And Rachal took 4 and half months to Finalize my colleague's case. Let's c what's in his plate??


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I have the same CO, what you're saying about specialized COs must be true. 4 and a half months is way too long. After 12 weeks, I'm lodging a complaint on their web enquiry form and mail my CO as well if my case is not finalized then.

Can you guys give some details about your Data Warehousing experience plz?



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> Even me and Wickp has applied for Data Warehousing. BTW who is handling yr case? mine is being managed by Rachal. And one my colleagues also had applied for Datawarehousing and his case was handled by Rachal. I am sure.....they might have some specialized COs. who would deal into specific skills. And Rachal took 4 and half months to Finalize my colleague's case. Let's c what's in his plate??


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Yes, I have the same CO, what you're saying about specialized COs must be true. 4 and a half months is way too long. After 12 weeks, I'm lodging a complaint on their web enquiry form and mail my CO as well if my case is not finalized then.
> 
> Can you guys give some details about your Data Warehousing experience plz?


Rub, 

I am mainly working on Business Objects.
I have almost 5 years of experience now. 
I am BO Certified also.

what about you?
c, even if u try to contact them after 12 weeks, they will give u some reasons and will ask you not to contact them and I have heard.....this DW skill takes time in approval becoz........it seems Rachal is very very slow.........  lol


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe if several people complain, things will move a bit faster. Anyway, I'm no longer in a hurry, with the new SOL yet to be released.

I have 4.5 years of experience otherwise but I've had several projects done on different products: Cognos, Informatica, Microstrategy and SAS ETL Studio

I've also been involved in the design of Datawarehouses and Datamarts (dimensional modelling etc).

I really don't know how our specialization will be mapped to the new ANZSCO code, if Data Warehousing is not on new SOL, I'm thinking of asking for a re-assessment as Systems Analyst. How about you?



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> I am mainly working on Business Objects.
> I have almost 5 years of experience now.
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Maybe if several people complain, things will move a bit faster. Anyway, I'm no longer in a hurry, with the new SOL yet to be released.
> 
> I have 4.5 years of experience otherwise but I've had several projects done on different products: Cognos, Informatica, Microstrategy and SAS ETL Studio
> 
> ...


Rub, 
it's gud that u r thnking about future.
But i am mainly concentrating on present and just praying i get the result +ve. Moreover, I am sure, DIAC will come up with some kind of idea about the confusion which we have...... So I am waiting for new SOL to come and see what happens. I also heard from many people that they are not going to remove data warehousing from even new SOL. Because it's in gr8 demand there in Aus.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't have any idea if all the I.T occupations with a specialization will be present on new SOL and if Data Warehousing will be present or not. I'm less worried about getting positive assessment from ACS, it might just take a little longer than expected.



harshal said:


> Rub,
> it's gud that u r thnking about future.
> But i am mainly concentrating on present and just praying i get the result +ve. Moreover, I am sure, DIAC will come up with some kind of idea about the confusion which we have...... So I am waiting for new SOL to come and see what happens. I also heard from many people that they are not going to remove data warehousing from even new SOL. Because it's in gr8 demand there in Aus.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

wickp said:


> best of luck narendra, probably you'll receive your letter in a week or two.
> 
> btw, seeing your acs timeline is making me tense as it took around 4 months!!


Hi wickp,


Today my registered post number also updated but I didn't receive any mail from the CO to my personnel mail address.

The assessment done based on new SOL or without thinking they have given. Still now known how they are considering in the Skill Draft from the Skill Australia. It was mentioned ICT System Analysts and Software application programmers. If they consider Programmers I will come into Java programmer. After spending 4 long months finally they have done some changes to my application. 

Thanks & regards,
Narendra


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi wickp,
> 
> 
> Today my registered post number also updated but I didn't receive any mail from the CO to my personnel mail address.
> ...



Narendra,

I am sure they would have given you result on the basis of old SOL. becoz even, they dont have an idea about new one......


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

harshal said:


> Narendra,
> 
> I am sure they would have given you result on the basis of old SOL. becoz even, they dont have an idea about new one......




Hi Harshal,

Thanks for the early response. If they consider from OLD SOL. Why they took 4 long months at the same time they have processed so many .NET professionals . I guess along with me there are very less number of applicants under Java/J2ee specialist . That is another big worry for me. Suppose in the new SOL This JAVA category is not includes then what should I do with the Assessment report. This is most disgusting !! 


Can you update your time line and Skill set ?

Thanks & Regards,
Narendra


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

virgoboy,

this is very good atleast your wait has come to an end, finally. 

on old and new sol its DIAC and ACS responsibility to patch up things and to worry about not ours. after all we have paid them to do our assessment.

best of luck in getting +ve expected results. can you also share your timelines. thanks.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi Harshal,
> 
> Thanks for the early response. If they consider from OLD SOL. Why they took 4 long months at the same time they have processed so many .NET professionals . I guess along with me there are very less number of applicants under Java/J2ee specialist . That is another big worry for me. Suppose in the new SOL This JAVA category is not includes then what should I do with the Assessment report. This is most disgusting !!
> 
> ...


Narendra,

As I said here earlier, it all depends on CO who is assigned for specific skills. I am sure......if u check some one who has applied for Java.....his app. must have been handled by same CO as yours. So this time is not in our hand. And whatever u feel but we all need to wait for new SOL. Then only picture will be more clearer that what if our skill is not mentioned in new SOL. I am sure DIAC must have thoughts........

Anyways I have applied for Data Warehousing.
I applied on 23rd of Feb. 
And it changed to in process on 13th April. and it's still same.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

wickp said:


> virgoboy,
> 
> this is very good atleast your wait has come to an end, finally.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Wickp. That is true at least the wait has been finished. I have not registered for the IELTS . Once I check my assessment letter its better to apply for the IELTS right !! Can you give me suggestion on this . I have from the beginning itself I have plan to apply for the State sponsorship. I guess for Victoria initially we don't require to send the IELTS transcript. Please clarify my doubts.


Thanks & regards,
Narendra


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

ielts results are valid for 1 year so its not a risk to go for.

i m also planning to apply for SS (after receiving acs response) as it will take priority in any case i assume. 

as per my knowledge ielts is not required for Victoria (may be someone who already applied can comment better on this) but still you can see the list at their site:

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....cations-and-assessment/computing-professional

most of the states like SA and WA already closed their doors for online applications so i suggest you to keep yourself updated on victoria's state news.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Sorry to tune-in late. 
I have heard IELTS is valid for 2 years. If it's for 1 year than I have 1 more reason to worry about (As I had appeared for IELTS on 8th Aug09) 
Mine status is *In Process* and specialty is *Oracle* 


wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> ielts results are valid for 1 year so its not a risk to go for.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry to tune-in late.
> I have heard IELTS is valid for 2 years. If it's for 1 year than I have 1 more reason to worry about (As I had appeared for IELTS on 8th Aug09)
> Mine status is *In Process* and specialty is *Oracle*


my apologies gaurav,

it is valid for 2 years. following line is written on my TRF:

"It is recommended that the candidate's language ability as indicated in this test report form be re-assessed *after two years *from the date of the test."


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Today I have recieved ACS skill assessment letter , It is mentioning that 2231-79 ASCO CODE

I have filed my application for an Java Specialisation but they have not issued the specialisation

this is the comment it is there on the letter. 
For the PURPOSE OF YOUR APPLICATION YOU HAVE AS OF DECEMBER 2009 SATISFIED THE REQUIREMENTS OF THE ACS PIM 2 , GROUP B


YOUR SKILLS HAVE BEEN ASSESSED TO BE SUITABLE FOR MIGRATION UNDER 2231-79 of the ASCO CODE, Being skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in genral skilled migration application.

With the following assessment can I go ahead with the GSM or should I drop my plans.

Please suggest , I am in total confused stage.

Thanks in Advance,
Narendra


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Today I have recieved ACS skill assessment letter , It is mentioning that 2231-79 ASCO CODE
> 
> I have filed my application for an Java Specialisation but they have not issued the specialisation
> 
> ...



Narendra,

I dont know what is ACS PIM 2. But I am sure based on the documents you provided to them for Java, they were not sufficient and they didnt give you specialization of Java. I think you will have to re-apply and ask for review.......


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

harshal said:


> Narendra,
> 
> I dont know what is ACS PIM 2. But I am sure based on the documents you provided to them for Java, they were not sufficient and they didnt give you specialization of Java. I think you will have to re-apply and ask for review.......



Can I apply VISA with the same ASCO CODE . If I apply will DIAC consider me under ICT Professionals.

Thanks in advance,
Narendra


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Can I apply VISA with the same ASCO CODE . If I apply will DIAC consider me under ICT Professionals.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Narendra



Narendra,
I think they will not accept. You will need to first go for a review with ACS. So you didnt provide enough document and reference letters which showed yr experi. purely in Java?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Narendra,
I don't think u will have problem, even if u do not have specialization..... bcos the NEW SOL has all generic occupations, So now i think it is more easy for IT guys to be included in NEW SOL. 
Only thing that can cause trouble is the MAPPING TABLE. Wish they map the IT Professions ASAP.

Keep updated, B updated,
gaurav


virgoboy said:


> Today I have recieved ACS skill assessment letter , It is mentioning that 2231-79 ASCO CODE
> 
> I have filed my application for an Java Specialisation but they have not issued the specialisation
> 
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Narendra,
> I don't think u will have problem, even if u do not have specialization..... bcos the NEW SOL has all generic occupations, So now i think it is more easy for IT guys to be included in NEW SOL.
> Only thing that can cause trouble is the MAPPING TABLE. Wish they map the IT Professions ASAP.
> 
> ...



Narendra,

Gaurav is right. As we know before hand about changing rules often, you should not go for review process in a hurry......for you it's wait and watch and keep updated about new rules change.....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

*GROUP A:*Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS 
*GROUP B:* Gaurav, Harshal and WickP are waiting for their ACS results 

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:



harshal said:


> Narendra,
> 
> Gaurav is right. As we know before hand about changing rules often, you should not go for review process in a hurry......for you it's wait and watch and keep updated about new rules change.....


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> *GROUP A:*Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS
> *GROUP B:* Gaurav, Harshal and WickP are waiting for their ACS results
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:



Gaurav,

Which skill have u applied.
sorry forgot.......


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

harshal said:


> Narendra,
> 
> Gaurav is right. As we know before hand about changing rules often, you should not go for review process in a hurry......for you it's wait and watch and keep updated about new rules change.....



Thanks Harshal and Gaurav ,

some relief after going thru above two messages. I am worrying because all my money wasted after spending lot of time and effort for this Assessment. Can I apply State sponsorship with this ACS letter if any state accepts then I should go for the VISA . Can you suggest me in this regard,

Thanks in Advance,
Narendra


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

oracle (PLSQL Developer)


harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Which skill have u applied.
> sorry forgot.......


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> oracle (PLSQL Developer)


 GROUP B --- > With 7 years of experience ASCO CODE 2231-79 (JAVA Specialist )


but aseesed under 2231-79 ASCO CODE


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> *GROUP A:*Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS
> *GROUP B:* Gaurav, Harshal and WickP are waiting for their ACS results
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:



Gaurav,

you should put me to Group A.
My experi. is now 5 years.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> GROUP B --- > With 7 years of experience ASCO CODE 2231-79 (JAVA Specialist )
> 
> 
> but aseesed under 2231-79 ASCO CODE



Narendra,

One more thing,

As they have not specified Java as Specialization. I dont c any problem in that. Becoz......when they specify something in () "Brackets" it means, you are eligible for MODL points which has been revoked now. So I am sure once mapping table is there in place, you will easily be placed in some IT skills under new SOL. 

FYI.........read this....... Skills assessments provided to successful applicants will state:

the ASCO Code for Computer Professional not elsewhere classified (nec) with the specialisation stated in brackets - for example, 2231-79 (SAP) and
the statement: 'Based on the provided certified documentation, it is my opinion that the applicant has 12 months experience in (name of specialisation, for example, SAP)'.
Note: If you have a skills assessment which only states the ASCO Code for 'Computer Professional nec 2231-79', you are not eligible to be awarded MODL points. A new assessment with the above information will be required if you wish to claim MODL points.

also suggest you to go thru below link:

Is Your Occupation in Demand? - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> *GROUP A:*Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS
> *GROUP B:* Gaurav, Harshal and WickP are waiting for their ACS results
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


mine is still in process and am praying that it should now be delayed till 1st July


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Thanks Harshal and Gaurav ,
> 
> some relief after going thru above two messages. I am worrying because all my money wasted after spending lot of time and effort for this Assessment. Can I apply State sponsorship with this ACS letter if any state accepts then I should go for the VISA . Can you suggest me in this regard,
> 
> ...


hi narendra,

i got the same code without specialization in march (not confirm about month) and my agent made an appeal to acs in 06th April 2010. 

you should not be worry now because the specialization was required to get priority processing since CSL was active then. now, as you know, you can not log 175/176 application to diac neither you can log application for SS because of suspension at diac end. you need to see and wait till 1st july to get more clarity on new SOL and priority processing changes and thats all people who are having their assessment are doing 


by the way you are 3rd person i see who got acs assessment without specialization. may be acs has some instructions from diac to issue asco codes without specialization. 

on this forum, me, gaurav and harshal are still about to get our letter so please pray for us :tongue1:


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Wickp,

You're saying that with the abolition of MODL and now the introduction of new SOL, ACS are literally omitting to specify specializations.

My letter should confirm if this trend is true or not, I seriously believe to have put enough evidence concerning my experience in Datwarehousing. If they issue a letter without any specialization, that would more or less confirm what you're saying.




wickp said:


> hi narendra,
> 
> i got the same code without specialization in march (not confirm about month) and my agent made an appeal to acs in 06th April 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Wickp,
> 
> You're saying that with the abolition of MODL and now the introduction of new SOL, ACS are literally omitting to specify specializations.
> 
> My letter should confirm if this trend is true or not, I seriously believe to have put enough evidence concerning my experience in Datwarehousing. If they issue a letter without any specialization, that would more or less confirm what you're saying.


hi rub,

i m not saying that acs is omitting specialization from letter. i was trying to say that today i;ve seen responses of three people on different forums (including narendra's) and all of them were having without specialization.

hopefully you'll get your response with the desired specialization.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, we'll see then. On the other hand, it would be understandable if ACS is no longer giving specializations. In any case, I'll need a review to get a code which is on new SOL , unless there's a mapping between ASCO and ANZSCO which will be done by DIAC.



wickp said:


> hi rub,
> 
> i m not saying that acs is omitting specialization from letter. i was trying to say that today i;ve seen responses of three people on different forums (including narendra's) and all of them were having without specialization.
> 
> hopefully you'll get your response with the desired specialization.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

300 AUD more for review!!! man trust me these aussies are getting so much of dollars from us. No other country does and this was the reason they didn't fall in to recession 

australia: "PEOPLE our business" applicants:"CHANGE our fate"


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

wickp said:


> 300 AUD more for review!!! man trust me these aussies are getting so much of dollars from us. No other country does and this was the reason they didn't fall in to recession
> 
> australia: "PEOPLE our business" applicants:"CHANGE our fate"



That is true Wickp , my Agent also asking me to apply for review with my result from ACS . Again paying 300 AUD is really out of my budget which I never expected. Is it worth going for that review ? . As per all your suggestions from all the forum messages I am thinking to wait for some more time and better apply for state sponsorship rather than DIAC (175). 

Can I scan my ACS letter is it good practice to upload in the forum , If so I can do it straight away . or else give any one personnel email . I can forward to that. By that you people will get some idea how I got the assessment.

Thanks in Advance,
Narendra


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> *GROUP A:*Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS
> *GROUP B:* Gaurav, Harshal and WickP are waiting for their ACS results
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Gaurav, 

I got the skill assessment under GROUP B only clearly ACS given one statement on the top.

For the PURPOSE OF YOUR APPLICATION YOU HAVE AS OF DECEMBER 2009 SATISFIED THE REQUIREMENTS OF THE* ACS PIM 2* , *GROUP B*


Thanks & regards,
Narendra


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

ACS Letter Blow
I refer to your application for pre-migration skills assessments. Whish was received by the Australian computer society on 22 Jan 2010.
For the purpose of your application you have as December 2009 satisfied the requirement of the ACS PIM2, Group B.

Your work experience has been calculated as follow.

Dates: 11/00- 11/04 (1 yrs 0 mnths)
Position Java Trainer(Only 25 % Considered ICT professional Level)
Employer XXXXXXXX

Date: 12/04 -06/06 (1 yrs 6 mnths)
Position Software Engineer
Employer XXXXXXXXX

Date: 06/06 â€“ 06/07 (1 yrs 0 mnths)
Position Software Engineer 
Employer XXXXXXXX


Date: 06/07 â€“ 01/10( 2 yrs 7 mnths)
Position Assistant System Engineer 
Employer XXXXXXXX

You should note that Department of Immigration reserves the right to undertake further detailed investigation of your work experience for the purpose of assessing the recent work experience requirement, and the specific work experience and Australian work experience point test items.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for immigration under 2231-79 of the ASCO code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in General Skills migration application.
The assessment in based upon the documents provided, by issuing this letter or otherwise, ACS makes no representation about:
.	The authenticity of the document provided of the veracity of contents; 
. The suitability of the application for migration or employment each of which is dependent upon additional factors.

This assessment advice is valid for a period of One year from the date of this letter

Any question you may have regarding this assessment should be made in writing and forwards to the Deputy Director, At the above address.


Thanks & Regards,
Narendra


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
The A and B are just name sake.......... SORRY my mistake :tongue1:

GROUP 1 (formerly named as A):Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS 
GROUP 2 (formerly named as B): Gaurav, Harshal and WickP are waiting for their ACS results 

:clap2::clap2::clap2: :clap2::clap2::clap2:
GROUP 1 GROUP 2


harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> you should put me to Group A.
> My experi. is now 5 years.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> The A and B are just name sake.......... SORRY my mistake :tongue1:
> 
> GROUP 1 (formerly named as A):Rub, V_Mgn (Murugan) and Narendra have got their Cases finalised from ACS
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I understood now . People who completed ACS skill assessment you have kept under GROUP 1 and awaiting in GROUP 2

With best regards,
Narendra


----------

